# Attempting to hang a US Flag and dealing w/ Stucco



## AZAmateurDIY (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi All!

Wanted to join up and discuss topics/ideas for any DIY stuff I will be doing in spare time.. Right now the present project is fairly simple: Hanging a US Flag outside.. However the entire exterior of our home is stucco, the location we have to place the flag does have wood supports deep inside, but ultimately despite going w/ long wood nails, stucco nails, etc, the flag itself and the mount it comes with is just too heavy and keeps falling down without missing a beat by the next day. The area in question is slowly becoming an area of "swiss cheese" from various drill attempts to locate a stud/2x4 etc etc as well.

So new plan of attack at this time is instead I want to sand down the surface of the stucco and make it "smooth" from here I want to apply some form of bonding agent/glue of sorts to wood which will bond/stick successfully to the stucco. Since I live in Arizona I need a bonding agent that will work w/ stucco and be able to withstand primarily our summer heat waves. Overall humidity/moisture in AZ isn't as much of a concern as opposed to say FL or any of the coasts... Once the wood bonds/cures/dries to the stucco w/ the bonding agent then I can drill the flag's mounting into the wood and use that instead of dealing w/ the stucco issues.

Any thoughts on the best bonding agent one can get that would work in this situation?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Stucco is not strong enough to support this.

I suggest that you get a 6X6 and make a post in your yard, then affix your Flag to it.


ED


----------



## AZAmateurDIY (Jun 7, 2016)

The flag in question is a smaller 3x5 w/ the aluminum pole and bracket/mounting.. The weight isn't a concern here as long as there is an appropriate bonding agent. I do appreciate the thought though.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

If you are willing to risk tearing out a large piece of stucco.

PL Construction Adhesive will stich a piece of lumber to the stucco permanently.

Run a bead around the outside of the back of a board, then a couple of small dollops in the middle.

Place your board to the wall, hold for a minute or two.

Let cure for a few hours.

Mount your flag holder.

The board will be permanently stuck to that area of stucco, but any force can cause the stucco itself to release from it's own bond to itself.

And Good for you for wanting to "fly the colors".


ED


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

an unmentioned caution here,,, many times what you see may be a final color top coat ( typically we use sher-wms' loxon ),,, therefore you MAY be trying to attach the flag holder to a layer of paint,,, this is the case no matter if the stucco is traditional hardcoat OR synthetic.

stucco ' should ' be bonded to the base coat which is spread over expanded wire mesh ( if you're lucky ) rather than fabric,,, therefore, i 2nd the 4 x 4


----------

